# First tank inhabitants, WITH PIC!



## Killgore Trout (May 17, 2009)

My first tenants, Harry and Loyd :-D


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

nice. more on your setup?


----------



## Killgore Trout (May 17, 2009)

This is my 20 gallon FOWLR tank, its only a week old!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

That is a week after your cycle right? You've had the algae bloom already? If not then your probably going to have some issues keeping the snails alive due to the lack of food. They, harry and loyd, will probably die.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It looks like a nice little set up for a 20 gallon FOWLR. I would suggest using a lot of activated carbon in the hang on filter and changing the carbon every 2 weeks. This will go a long way to removing organic waste and helping prevent nitrate buildup and alkalinity fluctuations.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

And you need to get that computer out of there... it could be dangerous ;-)


----------

